# 57 - 61 ?? AMF Saturn Roadmaster



## skullforest

Hi first post.

 I am newish collector and have 4 or 5 bikes in my collection that I have been restoring for the last couple years, but this one is my favorite. Its an AMF Saturn Roadmaster. The following pictures are of when I first got the bike, since then it has been broken down, wheels respoked, repacked and greased and it rides like a dream. I will later post my cleaned up photos. What the question is, is just what exactly is this bike. Not sure how to date it, The bike seems all original except for the rear rack (it doesn't look right) and it is missing the headlight on front bumper. I got serial numbers (L35724B) but that hasn't provided me with much info. The sprocket on the front is the star sprocket which lands it in a certain timeframe, and the seat post does not have a clamp (its a goose neck type - don't know the term) which seems to place it in a certain time also. All my info has been second hand post on other forums. The rear hub is a Perry b-100 I did find some nice articles on that when I repacked it. 

So here is some pictures, let me know what you think and if you have any info on it. There is only a handful of images on the net of this bike and they are all pretty small. Most of the images you can find of it are mine and some youtube videos I did on it.

I have more videos and pictures of it on my website skullforest.com 

Thanks for your time, Ric


----------



## partsguy

AMF vin numbers are hard, if not impossible, to decode. You really have to know what models were offered in what years, what colors, frame styles, tank and rack styles, options, etc to really nail it down.

I'd put this bike in the late 1950s, and that chain ring was used for only a couple of years but I don't remember when. I've seen AMF Saturns before but it's been awhile. AMF bikes were like AMC cars...big enough to stay alive but not big enough to compete with the Big Three (Huffy, Schwinn, and Murray in this case). Their styles are unique and they're cool to have but don't have much of a following unless it's a Luxury Liner or Flying Wedge.

I would enjoy this bike for what it is, don't try to see dollar signs.

As for the light...this doesn't appear to have had one. That style of tank couldn't support a headlight so that leaves the fender...if it has holes it had a light. If there aren't any holes, it didn't have one.


----------



## vincev

Welcome ,enjoy the Cabe.


----------



## GTs58

This might help, but then again not, yours doesn't have a banana seat and the seller may be off his rocker on the year. 

http://www.theoldcollectorsgarage.com/memorabilia/1959-amf-roadmaster-saturn-bicycle.htm


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> This might help, but then again not, yours doesn't have a banana seat and the seller may be off his rocker on the year.
> 
> http://www.theoldcollectorsgarage.com/memorabilia/1959-amf-roadmaster-saturn-bicycle.htm




Did someone really buy that rusty heap for $250?


----------



## VR6GTiGuy

classicfan1 said:


> Did someone really buy that rusty heap for $250?




Actually, £250, so like $400.  Maybe they are highly desired in the UK?  

Anyway, very cool bike.  Those peaked fenders rock.


----------



## skullforest

YEah, not looking to sell this, right now it is my daily driver, since fixing it up. My best guess was 57 because of the seat post, I read somewhere they were only made up until 57 that way, and the star sprocket was from 57 to 61 or 63. I am not overly concerned about keeping it original at this point. IT is a good riding bike, and looks nice so I am enjoying it. I will put some of the new photos of it  later. I may repaint it, not sure what will happen. Yeah I paid 50 bucks for it, and invested about 20 so far to fix it up.


Thanks for the input


----------



## wing nut

here is a 61 i thin

k , it needed new wheels & had a square , badly ruster fender light 
i think it turned out pretty good


----------

